# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  ثلاثون دعاء

## Zhrt_ALm6r

ثلاثون دعاء ... لثلاثون يوم في شهر رمضان المبارك 




الموضوع مبين من عنوانه
ان شاء الله كل يوم رح نكتب دعاء لكل يوم من ايام رمضان 









اليوم الأول 
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ
وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ
وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ 
وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اليوم الأول


اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ
وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ
وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ 
وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ

اللهم آمين
موضوع جميل ومفيد :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
شكرا زهرة على هالفكرة الحلوة

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو :Smile:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثاني



اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ 
وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ 
وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ 
بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): اللهم آميييييييييين

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
آمين .. آمين 
[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

آمين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
اليوم الثالث


اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ 
 وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ 
وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ 
بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ

[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اليوم الثالث


اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ 
وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ 
وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ 
بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

امين...

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الرابع


اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ 
 وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ
 وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ 
 وَ احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الخامس


اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ 
 وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ 
 وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ 
 بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم السادس

اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ 
وَ لاتَضرِبني بِسِياطِ نَقِمَتِكَ 
 وَ زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ بِمَنِّكَ وَ اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ

----------


## احساس المطر

آمين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

آمين آمين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اللهم آمين :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ميرنا

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تيتو

آمين آمين

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

[align=center] 
اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــن
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

امين...

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم السابع


اللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي فيهِ عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ 
 وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ 
 وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ 
 بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ

----------


## دليلة

امين يارب العالمين

يسلمووووووو زهرة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> امين يارب العالمين
> 
> يسلمووووووو زهرة


 

اللهم آمين
والعفو يا دليلة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثامن

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ
 وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ 
وَاِفْشاءَ السلام
وَصُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ الأمِلينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم التاسع

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ 
 وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ 
 وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم العاشر

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ 
 وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ 
 وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الحادي عشر

اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ 
وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَ العِصيانَ
وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَالنّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ يا غياثَ المُستَغيثينَ

----------


## عُبادة

اللهم آميييييييين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اللهم اميين :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الخمايسة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثاني عشر


اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ 
وَ اسْتُرني فيهِ بِلِِِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و َالكَفافِ 
وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَى الْعَدْلِ وَ الْإنصافِ 
وَ آمنِّي فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ بِعِصْمَتِكَ يا عصمَةَ الْخائفينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثالث عشر

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ 
 وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ 
 وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ يا قُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الرابع عشر

اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ 
 وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ 
 وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ يا عِزَّ المُسْلمينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الخامس عشر

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ
وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ 
 بِأمانِكَ يا أمانَ الخائفينَ

----------


## رمز الاسود

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الخامس عشر

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ 
 وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ 
 بِأمانِكَ يا أمانَ الخائفينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم السادس عشر

اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الْأبرارِ 
وَ جَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةِ الأشرارِ 
وَآوني فيهِ برَحمَتِكَ إلى دارِ القَرارِ بإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله العالمينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم السابع عشر

اللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ 
وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ وَ الآمالِ 
يا مَنْ لا يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ 
يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ العالمينَ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثامن عشر

اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ 
 وَ نوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ 
وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارفينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم التاسع عشر

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ 
 وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي إلى خيْراتِهِ 
 وَ لا تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ يا هادِياً إلى الحَقِّ المُبينِ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم العشرين

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ الجِنان 
 وَ أغلِقْ عَنَّي فيهِ أبوابَ النِّيرانِ 
 وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِ القُرانِ يامُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ في قُلُوبِ المؤمنين

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الحادي والعشرين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً 
 و لا تَجعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً 
 وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَ مَقيلاً 
 يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثاني و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ 
 وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ 
 وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ 
وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ 
 يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اليوم الثاني و العشرين
> 
> أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ 
> وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ 
> وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ 
> وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ 
> يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا الله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثالث و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ 
وَ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ العُيُوبِ
 وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ 
يامُقيلَ عَثَراتِ المُذنبين

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الرابع و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ 
 وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ
 وَ أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ 
 يا جواد السّائلينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الخامس و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مُحِبّاً لِأوْليائكَ 
وَ مُعادِياً لِأعْدائِكَ 
مُسْتَنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتمِ أنبيائكَ يا عاصمَ قٌلٌوب النَّبيّينَ

----------


## دليلة

اللهــــم اميـــن


الله يجازيكــي كل خيــر يازهــرة المطـر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

موضوع رائع جدا 
وانا من طبعي بحب الادعية ودايما ببحث عنها
بارك الله فيكي ولك الاجر ان شاء الله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم السادس و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ 
وَ صَيِّرْ اُمُوري فيهِ مِنَ العُسرِ إلى اليُسرِ 
وَ اقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَ حُطَّ عَنِّي الذَّنب وَ الوِزْرَ 
يا رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم السابع و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ 
 وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ 
 وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ 
 يا مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم الثامن و العشرين

أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بالرَّحْمَةِ 
 وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ العِصْمَةَ
 وَ طَهِّر قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ 
 يارَحيماً بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ

----------


## آلجوري

> اليوم الثامن و العشرين
> 
> أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بالرَّحْمَةِ 
> وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ العِصْمَةَ
> وَ طَهِّر قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ 
> يارَحيماً بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ


 
اللهم آمين ... آمين ... آمين

----------

